# Clomid & alcohol



## soozeee (Jan 25, 2005)

Planning to start Clomid on Monday, wondering if I should cut out drinking completely? 
Would like to know what you do...
Suzy
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been on clomid for months and months, tried some of this with no alcohol and still got a BFN.  Now just drink at weekends.  good luck xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ditto what flowerpot said! When i was on clomid i cut it out totally for a while and them drank in moderation and still bfn 

Only you can decide whether you feel you want to or not, but personally i dont think it does any harm to have the occasional glass when taking it 

love and luck
suzie xx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

I hardly drink at all anymore, but it's so hard not to have one every now and again.

It helps me feel that I've still got a life and it's not all focused on TTC. It can be really isolating if all your friends are enjoying drinking and you have to stick out like a sore thumb.

Good luck with the lovely Clomid   pills - if you're anything like me, you may well need the odd stiff drink to get you through


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Suze, now you have your  BFP hunny - did you drink?  xxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I used to drink when ttc, mainly at weekends (helped de-stress). But, i've got to say, I reckon that both times I conceived, I'd had a very merry night out! Not sure whether this is coincidence or not, and i'm not encouraging you all to start drinking at ov time!

Good luck

S xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Shelley
your two little men are gorgeous, and nice to see a clomid success story xxxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Shellym
Did you ovulate naturally or where you on clomid because you didnt??


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Parkes

I didn't ov at all (well maybe once or twice a year) so I had to have clomid to make me ov

S x


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks
I am just looking out there for some success stories of people on clomid who do ovulate naturally as most people who do concieve seem to not ovulate, Im sure someone out there will have a success story to cheer me up and give us hope,

[br]: 24/06/06, 09:35I have now decided not to drink while on clomid as it seems to bring the worst out in me with the mood swings and alcohol it isnt pritty so take care and decide for yourself as i nearly ended my marriage due to mixing them


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I must admit i drink nearly every day as I socialise alot - but my specialist did say i should cut down to give me a better chance of getting pg. I dont think it stops clomid actually working cos it is a very powerful drug, but alcohol can stop you getting pg anyway    I found i got drunker quicker - cheap date!!  Good luck.

Jo x


----------

